# Joints for workbench legs



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys ( and Gals, of course),

I am building my workbench and am beginning my base build using 4×4 DF. My design has a modified H frame at either end with a trestle base and full width bearer on the top ( see blog for pics/plans).

Originally I was going with MT the legs into the bearer and trestle but as I was laying out I suddenly thought that Bridle joints would give me more glueing surface and therefore, potentially, more strength. I would draw bore/pin them just like a MT.

Anyone have any thoughts on this mod?

Thanks.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I've followed along with who knows how many workbench builds on this site. A fair number of them drawbored their legs without the need for *any* glue. When done right, it seems that the joint pulls itself together so well that it doesn't need any other help. Then it also has the advantage of being able to knock it down in case the bench has to be disassembled and moved.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Brian, thanks for the comment. So, given that there is more wood-to-wood contact in a bridle joint than a MT, it would seem logical that the bridal would be the stronger joint, wouldn't you think?


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not really sure. Both of them will be very rigid if done properly. By that I mean either no gaps in the bridle joint or nice long tenons with a tight fit. It might get into a question of diminishing returns.

Anyone else want to chip in? I'm only guessing here.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

More gluing surface yes, but the real strength of a MT joint is in the shoulders. All things being equal, a properly sized MT joint will be stronger than a bridle joint. Through tenons would have more surface area still for glue, if you're worried.


----------

